# Rep comment notifications



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where have they gone boss ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

No one's repping you mate, all too busy watching @jon-kent's vlog


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> Where have they gone boss ?


rep me and ill document every step :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> Where have they gone boss ?


Mine are all there, have you been a naughty boy and had them taken off you :nono:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No I mean like when you get a like or a quote.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Are your notifcations definately turned on in your settings?


----------

